# 800-900 Euro Multimedia 15" mattes Display



## cosinus1 (5. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langen Überlegungen und vielen Testberichten verschiedenster Geräte auf Notebookcheck habe ich mich entschieden, mir ein 15 Zoll Notebook anzuschaffen. Ab Oktober werde ich mit einem Studium anfangen und auch unter der Woche vor Ort wohnen. Meinen Desktop PC, hauptsächlich zum Spielen, würde ich gerne zu Hause lassen. Da ich das Notebook wohl nicht in der Uni verwenden werde, muss es nicht besonders mobil sein. Für einen gelegentlichen Transport mit nach Hause (im Zug) sollte es aber auch transportfähig sein, daher denke ich ist 15 Zoll ganz praktisch. Im Folgenden liste ich mal Kriterien auf, die mir (nicht) wichtig sind:

- mattes Display ist ein Muss! Full-HD wäre wünschenswert, 1366x768 auf 15 Zoll sind ja heute nicht mehr das beste
- Verarbeitung ist eher zweitrangig, aber ein Billig-Plastik-Gehäuse a la Aldi-Notebbok sollte es nicht sein, im Idealfall kein Hochglanzgehäuse
- mindestens i5 der dritten Generation
- Grafikkarte auf Niveau der GT630M für Spiele auf niedrigen bis mittleren Details
- 4 GB RAM reichen, da eine dedizierte Grafik ja kein RAM klaut
- für gelegentliches Spielen (z.B. Fifa) oder TV ein gutes Display, also relativ hell und guter Kontrast
- Anschlüsse brauche ich nichts besonderes, mindestens 3 USB Anschlüsse brauch ich (einmal USB 3.0 für schnellen Datentransfer externe Festplatte)
- ordentliche Tastatur, Hintergrundbeleuchtung brauche ich nicht zwingend, aber eine normal-große Entertaste, keine kleinen Pfeiltasten für Rennspiele (z.B. Trackmania)
- Qualität des Touchpads eher zweitrangig, da ich meistens eine Maus verwenden werde

Ich habe mal geschaut und mir erscheint dieses Notebook ganz gut: Asus N56VM-S4289V Notebook i5-3210M Ivy Bridge Multimedia-Highlight

Notebookcheck hat ja die "großen Brüder" getestet Test Asus N56VZ-S4044V und Test Asus N56VM mit 630M die sehr gut abschnitten. Nicht optimal waren lediglich das Click-Pad (mir eher unwichtig), die Temperatur unter Volllast (bei der Variante mit der GT630M alllerdings niedriger) und dass es für ein 15 Zoll Notebook 200 Gramm zu viel wiegt, was ich verkraften kann.

Das Display wurde bei beiden Modellen (GT650M und GT630M) sehr gut bewertet, ist das Display bei dem N56VM mit i5 ähnlich? Der niedrigere Preis rührt ja eher durch den billigeren CPU und RAM.

Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? Was haltet ihr von dem von mir vorgeschlagenen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## strolch609 (7. August 2012)

Mit mattem Display würd es schwierig, wenn du bei Consumergeräten bleiben willst, die meisten bauen auf glossy Display (weil da alles besser aussieht).
Das die Temp mit GT630M geringer ist, ist wohl klar, da die auch nicht so viel Leistung wie die 650 hat.

Mit Consumergeräten kenne ich mich nicht mehr so gut aus, da ich selbst auf Businessgeräte umgestiegen bin.


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

Also das N56Vx von ASUS ist generell ein TOP-Gerät! Zwar kein mattes Display, aber durch IPS-Technologie dennoch extrem hochwertig und auch für Außeneinsätze zu gebrauchen. Man sollte nur halt das *direkte *Sonnenlicht meiden. (Für mehr Infos zu dem Gerät kannste ja auch mal den User http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/90049-chillex92.html fragen, der hat gerade eins  )

Ansonsten könntest du dir vielleicht mal hier eines konfigurieren: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A502 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
und/oder wenn du Student bist (oder an einer wissenschaftlichen EInrichtung arbeitest und das nachweisen kannst) kannst du auch mal im Sony-Education-Store die VAIO-S-Serie unter die Lupe nehmen; dort gibt es nur meines Wissens nach auch keine matten Displays.


Edit: hier mal meine Favouriten-Stöber-Liste Notebooks im Preisvergleich - PC Games Hardware Online
-> ein paar Filter aktivieren und dann kannst du dir ja mal ein paar Modelle rausschauen und hier vorschlagen


----------



## strolch609 (7. August 2012)

Glossy Display und Sonnenlicht sind auch die größte Feinde


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

strolch609 schrieb:


> Glossy Display und Sonnenlicht sind auch die größte Feinde


- OT -
_NEIN!
Ich habe mir irgendwann mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass man doch die Abdeckung im Displaydeckel weglassen könnte und dann sozusagen das Sonnenlicht als Lichtquelle für seine Bildschirmkristalle verwenden könnte .... und wenns doch dunkel ist hängt man irgendwie den Deckel mit den LEDs wieder dran und dann ist man sozusagen wieder im "normalen Betrieb".

Naja, ist vielleicht ein bisschen weit hergeholt, aber damals war ich ja auch noch "jung" _ _ _


- T -
Ich muss aber leider auch sagen, dass matte Displays in der direkten Sonne auch nicht viel besser sind, es ist halt nur so, dass sie die Spiegelungen verringern, aber wenn die Sonne zu stark ist, dann nützt auch das nichts, und wenn sie mal nicht zu stark ist, dann ist ein mattes Display manchmal auch genaso gut/schlecht wie ein etwas helleres spiegelndes Display


----------



## strolch609 (7. August 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Ich muss aber leider auch sagen, dass matte Displays in der direkten Sonne auch nicht viel besser sind, es ist halt nur so, dass sie die Spiegelungen verringern, aber wenn die Sonne zu stark ist, dann nützt auch das nichts, und wenn sie mal nicht zu stark ist, dann ist ein mattes Display manchmal auch genaso gut/schlecht wie ein etwas helleres spiegelndes Display


 Kann ich nicht soganz unter Schreiben mit meinem alten Notebook und dem Glossydisplay ging draußen arbeiten nur mit Sonnenschirm und max. Helligkeit. Mit dem non-glossy im TP brauch ich teils nur 2/3 der Helligkeit und das ohne sonnenschirm


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

Also ich habe da eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht, matt hilft zwar etwas, aber dann (finde ich) auch nicht so viel wie man oft erwartet.
Aber vielleicht scheint bei mir ja auc eine andere Sonne als anderswo


----------



## cosinus1 (7. August 2012)

Erstmal danke dafür, dass sich nun doch einige hier gemeldet haben 

Eigentlich wollte ich aber keine (überflüssige) Diskussion über matte/spiegelnde Displays anfangen. Ein Freund von mir hat ein (relativ teures) 15 Zoll Notebook mit spiegelndem Display, mein Vater ein älteres Netbook mit matter Oberfläche. Den Unterschied, auch in der Praxis mit Sonneneinstrahlung etc., kenne ich daher ganz gut. Sicherlich gibt es bei besonders hochwertigen Modell ggü. Billig-Displays noch einmal kleine Unterschiede, ich habe mich aber festgelegt dass ich ein *mattes Display* möchte.

@Fadade: du schreibst 





> Also das N56Vx von ASUS ist generell ein TOP-Gerät! Zwar kein mattes Display, aber durch IPS-Technologie dennoch extrem hochwertig und auch für Außeneinsätze zu gebrauchen.


 Meinst du mit N56Vx das N56VZ oder ist das x stellvertretend für viele Modelle? Außerdem haben doch alle ein mattes Display, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Der Sony-Education-Store ist ein guter Tipp, da ich angehender Student bin, danke dafür. Da es dort anscheinend keine matten Displays gibt, scheidet es aber sowieso aus.

Ein Schenker habe ich mir mal auf der von dir vorgeschlagenen Seite konfiguriert. Da ich aber keine Windows-Lizenz mehr übrig habe, benötige auch auch dieses, was dort ja leider nicht inklusive ist und die OEM-Versionen sind auch nicht viel billiger. Je nach Konfiguration (i5 oder i7 bzw. 4GB oder 8GB) landet das Schenker dann aber im ähnlichen Preisrahmen wie das N56VM/N56VZ. Dazu habe ich bereits diverse "Stöber-Listen" durchforstet, viele Testberichte (v.a. Notebookcheck, etwas Notebookinfo und Notebookjournal) gelesen und die Modelle von Asus haben sich für mich bereits als Favoriten herauskristallisiert. Der Test auf Notebookcheck hat sich sehr gut gelesen, einziger richtiger Kritikpunkt (für ein Modell in dieser Preisklasse) war das Touchpad, welches ich aber sowieso nicht dauernd benutzen werde. Beim Notebookjournal-Test dagegen wurde es sogar als gut getestet (ist zwar das N56VM anstatt des N56VZ, die Eingabegeräte sind aber identisch).



ZUM WESENTLICHEN

*empfehlt ihr mir das Asus Modell (N56V*)?* Falls ja, lohnen sich die 100 Euro Aufpreis für die GT650M anstatt der GT630M? Wenn ich die GT650M nehmen würde könnte ich ja Battlefield dann auch in Full-HD zocken (wohl nur auf niedrigen Details). Das würde ich sowieso am Schreibtisch machen, daher ist dort die Temperatur unter Last egal. Mir ist auch klar, dass man für gleiches Geld auch mehr Spieleleistung bekommt. Ich zahle aber lieber ein paar Euro mehr wenn ich in einem seriösen Test lese, dass auch Verarbeitung, Bildschirm, Eingabegeräte, Lüfterlautstärke, Abwärme, Sound etc. gut sind und bei dem N56V* ist das ja der Fall. Kleine Kritikpunkte sind wackelige LAN-Buchse und schlechte Anschlussplatzierung. Mit beidem könnte ich leben, da LAN ja trotzdem einwandfrei funktioniert und die Anschlussplatzierung ja fast überall ein Manko ist und ich sowieso keine 5 Kabel gleichzeitig brauche.

*Mögliche Alternativen:* ich bin jetzt mal diese Liste durchgegangen und habe folgende (mir wichtige) Kriterien ausgesucht: 15,4 bis 15,9 Zoll; Full HD Auflösung; LCD matt; nur HDD -> heraus kamen 19 Artikel, davon 5 viel zu teuer. Bei sehr gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis schaue ich mir auch Modelle um die 1000 Euro an, 1200 sind aber definitiv zu viel. Von den 14 übriggebliebenen bis auf 4 alles Asus Modelle, viele N56V* und ein paar Sandy-Bridges, die ebenso rausfliegen wie das Medion (scheidet von der Marke her aus). Bleiben übrig:

1. Sony Vaio SVS-1511L3E/S ab 970 Euro mit i5-3210M, 4GB RAM, GT640M LE. Ich finde kein optimales P/L-Verhältnis, aber anscheinend wiegt es trotz HDD nur 2,0 Kilo, kann das sein?

2. MSI GE60-i547W7H ab 790 Euro mit i5-3210M, 4GB RAM, GT650M. Hört sich sehr günstig an, Test auch nicht schlecht, wobei mir das Clickpad beim Asus N56V* besser gefällt als das Touchpad mit 2 Tasten.

3. MSI GE60-i789W7H der "große Bruder" ab 990 Euro mit i7 und 8GB RAM. Findet ihr der Aufpreis von 200 Euro lohnt sich für die bessere Hardware? Notebookcheck-Test


Hat jemand *Erfahrung* mit einem von den 3 obigen Notebooks? Natürlich hat jedes Notebook seine Vor- und Nachteile, gibt es bei einem der 3 einen gravierenden Nachteil, der mir nicht aufgefallen ist?

Mit der GT650M würde ich dann wohl auch Battlefield 3 spielen (mit der 630M würde es wohl auch gehen, aber bei Full-HD wohl nur mit minimalen Details). Wären in diesem Fall ein *i5 CPU und 4 GB RAM ein großer Flaschenhals* oder spiegelt sich das hauptsächlich "nur" in den Ladezeiten wider?


Vielen Dank an alle, die sich meinen etwas zu langen Post gelesen haben und mir mit Rat zur Seite stehen


----------



## DoctorCox (7. August 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema Bildschirm 

Das könnte helfen (falls der einzige Grund gegen ein sonst gutes Notebook das Display wäre) : atFoliX FX-Antireflex Displayschutzfolie für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## blubberlutz (8. August 2012)

Nimm das Sony, wenn dir ein guter Bildschirm wirklich wichtig ist! Hab den Vorgänger mit SandyBridge und AMD-Grafik und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Und das mit den unter 2kg passt schon


----------



## fadade (8. August 2012)

Aber die Sonys haben keinen matten Bildschirm (wobei mir das auch nicht mehr soo wichtig ist).



cosinus1 schrieb:


> ...


Also mit N56Vx mein ich tatsächlich die verschiedenen Modelle -> N56V* ist vielleicht besser^^
Das mit dem matten Display ist ein Fehler meinerseitz -> das vom ASUS ist natürlich matt 

Zu den Schenkers: je nachdem, was du studierst bekommst du oft auch Zugang zum MSDNAA und da kannste dir alle Windows-Versionen für lau besrten 

Zu den Alternativen:
Mit dem Sony machst du bestimmt nichts falsch, nur hat es eben weniger Grafikleistung für den gleichen/höheren Preis, und ja es ist in der Tat sehr leicht, solange man nicht den Zusatzakku dranklemt.

Die beiden MSIs sind auch nicht schlecht, mir persönlich gefällt dort das Tastaturlayout nicht und die Akkulaufzeit ist ein bisschen dürftig. Dort wäre bei ~200€ Aufpreis wohl auch knapp das teurere Modell gerechtfertigt, kommt auch ein bisschen auf den studiengang an. Wenn du irgendwie Sprachwissenschaften oder sowas studierst, dann brauchst du keinen i7 und der i5 reicht auch zum daddeln (ich habe auf meinem alten Notebook i5 2430M + Nvidia GT540M auch Battlefield 3 auf mittelniedrigen Details gut spielen können!)

Beim ASUS N56V* sind die größten Kritikpunkte meinerseits auch die LAN-Buchse und auch Akkulaufzeit/Temperatur, dafür bekommt man halt nen ordentlichen sound dazu 

Und das Kabelmanagement finde ich häufig überbewertet, ich meine wenn mann mindestens nen halben Meter Platz hat, dann ist mir eigentlich ****egal, wo ich nu meine Kabel anschließe^^ 

Fazit: Ich möchte mir ja demnächst auch ein Notebook in der Preisklasse zulegen, und nach reichlicher Recherche gibt es wohl momentan keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. MSI/Schenker viel Leistung, aber Verarbeitung/Akku nicht so pralle, Sony: Top-Quali, aber die muss ja auch bezahlt werden -> weniger Hardwareleistung, ASUS: eigentlich perfekt, wenn da nicht diese LAN-Buchse wäre und so einige kleine Schönheitsfehler (man könnte sich natrülich auch einen USB-LAN-Adapter kaufen um die Buchse nicht zu nutzen, aber... das kanns ja bei einem 900€ Gerät auch nicht sein 
Ich werde wohl noch 1-2 Wochen warten und dann nochmal alles durchstöbern, gerade auch weil bei Schenker demnächst wohl wieder ein Modellwechsel ansteht und die "alten" dann günstiger werden könnten. Mein Favourit bisher wäre aber trotzdem das ASUS.


----------



## strolch609 (8. August 2012)

Wenn du angehender Student bist, wozu brauch man dann eine Windows Lizenz, die bekommt man von MS über die Hochschule sowieso


----------



## cosinus1 (8. August 2012)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Rückmeldungen. Eine meiner vielen Fragen wurde allerdings bisher nicht wirklich beantwortet. Wäre praktisch, die zuerst zu klären, da die daraus resultierende Antwort wohl auch meinen Konfigurationswunsch etwas beeinflusst. Die Frage lautete ungefähr: "Mit der GT650M würde auch Battlefield 3 auf Full-HD Spaß machen, da man nicht auf sehr niedrigen Details spielen muss. Wären allerdings ein etwas langsamerer Prozessor wie der *i5-3210M und nur 4 GB RAM ein Flaschenhals* für das Spiel, wodurch sich die vglw. starke Grafikleistung nicht mehr wirklich lohnt?"

@strolch609: Danke für die Info. Bekommt man die kostenlose Windows-Version ab Semesterbeginn? Da ich aber höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso kein selbstkonfiguriertes Schenker ohne zu teures Windows nehmen werde, ist das eher zweitrangig.

Erstmal zurück zu meinem derzeitigen Favoriten (Asus N56V*). Ist das mit der *LAN-Buchse wirklich so schlimm*? Wackelt das nur ein bisschen oder besteht die ernsthafte Gefahr, wenn man das Kabel jeden Tag rein- und rausmacht, dass die Buchse schon nach einigen Monaten ihren Geist aufgibt? Im Notebookcheck-Test steht auch: "Das Ausstecken des Kabels ist allerdings eine sehr unangenehme Angelegenheit, denn dazu muss die Klappe mit dem Fingernagel nach unten gehalten werden, während mit der anderen Hand die Verriegelung des Kabels gelöst wird. Wer sich öfters mit einem kabelgebundenen Netzwerk verbindet, wird einer langen Geduldsprobe unterzogen." Da ich momentan noch nicht genau weiß, ob ich mit oder ohne Kabel im Internet sein werde, möchte ich da lieber kein Risiko eingehen. Nachher nervt mich jeden Tag diese blöde LAN-Buchse und später ist sie bei häufiger Benutzung noch kaputt.

Falls das Problem mit der Buchse wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen ist, wäre ein *USB LAN Adapter eine Alternative?* Habe mal schnell bei Amazon geschaut, die Bewertungen leses sich da oft nicht so prickelnd: Beispiel 1 und Beispiel 2.

Noch kurz was generelles: *Akkulaufzeit ist eher unwichtig*. Ob die jetzt beim Zocken 60 Minuten oder 90 Minuten beträgt, ist wohl ziemlich egal, da man wohl sowieso mit Netzteil spielt. Und 3 Stunden mit Surfen hält ja auch fast jedes Notebook durch, das reicht für mich völlig.

Zu den Alternativen:

Wenn ein i5 und 4GB RAM keinen wirklichen Flaschenhals beim Zocken darstellen (Frage siehe oben), dann wäre das MSI-Modell für 790 Euro für mich sehr interessant, da ich dann lieber 200 Euro weniger zahlen würde. Sehe gerade dass es nur eine kleine Entertaste hat. 2 Wochen Urlaub mit einer kleinen Entertaste am Netbook waren schon  ich hoffe das ist reine Gewöhnungssache.

Bei dem Sony kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, ob das was für mich wäre. Die 2 Kilo sind zwar schön, aber wirklich kleiner wird das Notebook dadurch eben auch nicht (höchstens ein paar Millimeter dünner). Scheinbar gibt es das Notebook nur in weiß/silber und das Tastaturlayout ist mit einer kleinen Enter- und kleinen Pfeiltasten für mich nicht so ansprechend, die Pfeiltasten benutze ich auch für das ein oder andere Rennspiel. Dazu z.B. bei Comtech nur mit mattem Bildschirm und ausfürhliche Tests finden sich leider auch noch nicht, wobei ich z.B. beim Bildschirm wenig Bedenken habe. Sony ist ja eher für gute Verarbeitung/Qualität bekannt.

Ist zwar ein 17 Zoll Book, aber was haltet ihr vom Inspiron 17R SE? Heute ist auch der Test bei Notebookcheck veröffentlicht worden, der sich gut ließt. Display sehr gut, Eingabegeräte ebenso (wenn auch mit kleinen Pfeiltasten). Auch wenn mir die Temperatur wichtig ist, würde ich diese nicht überbewerten, beim Test waren immerhin 25,7 bzw. beim Volllast-Test 27,6 ° im Raum. Allerdings sind bis zu 39 Grad im Idle schon heftig, wenn auch nur partiell auf der Unterseite. Habe es testweise mal bei Dell konfiguriert: i5-3210M, 6GB RAM, GT650M, 17 Zoll Anti-glare Full HD. Mit Tastaturbeleuchtung und Versand 900 Euro, abzüglich ca. 40 Euro durch den 5% Gutschein wären um die 860 Euro. Was haltet ihr davon? Das selbe Modell mit 15 Zoll ist nicht mein Favorit, du nur mit AMD Grafik, die beim Umschalten nicht optimal funktionieren soll.

Freue mich über Antworten, im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## fadade (8. August 2012)

Also
1) wenn du doch öfter mal spielst, dann lohnt sich der i5 + GT650M eher, als ein i7 + GT630M! Ob 4GB oder 8GB RAM ist momentan noch nicht sooo wichtig, wobei ich bei den derzeitigen Preisen immer zu 8GB raten würde. Wie gesagt, ich habe auch mit meinem "alten" mobilen i5 Sachen wie Anno / BF3 ohne Probleme spielen können.

2) Ob das mit der LAN-Buchse so schlimm ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute halt, dass man da nur einmal aus Versehen am Stecker ziehen muss und schwupps sind die kleinen Gelenke durchgebrochen ... könnte jedenfalls so schnell gehen. 

3) Das Sony-Gewicht würde mir als typischer Fahrrad-Student sehr zusagen  Aber wenn man eh öfter mit der Bahn fährt / zu Fuß geht oder mit nem Ufo kommt, oder wie auch immer, dann merkt man das gar nicht, solange es < 4KG ist.
Die Sonys haben im deutschen Layout im Gegensatz zu dem MSIs eine *große *Entertaste 

4) Habe eben mal den Test vom DELL 17R SE überflogen. Meinung: In Ordnung, Akkulaufzeit etwas wenig (selbst für 17") und Temperatur relativ hoch, aber schaut in Ordnung aus. (Ich glaube es gibt momentan auch ein inspiron 15R Special Edition mit ner guten Nvidia-GPU, kostet aber über 1000€ .....)


----------



## strolch609 (8. August 2012)

Die kostenlose Windows Version bekommst du, wenn a) deine Hochschule bei dem Programm bei MS mitmacht, b) Wenn du von seitens der Hochschule dafür berechtigt bist und c) wenn deine Immatrikultions (oder wie das geschrieben wird) unterlagen hast, sowie deine Hochschulemailadresse etc. 

Ob es Schenker anbietet, bin ich überfragt. Bei uni-notebooks.de gibt hin und wieder einige Modelle "Ideal für Linux-Fans" Und am besten rufst du da mal mit deiner Wunschkonfiguration an und fragst ob es es auch ohne BS gibt und ob es für (angehende) Studenten einen rabatt gibt, wenn ja und die wollen einen Nachweis dann reicht für angehende die zulassungsbescheining aus und für angenommen Immat..ding da


----------



## blubberlutz (8. August 2012)

> Bei dem Sony kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden



Mach es dir doch leicht und geh mal in eine größere Notebookausstellung.

Ich wollte nen 15"er mit mattem Display und hoher Farbtreue zwecks Bildbearbeitung und zum draußen Benutzen.

Gefallen haben mir tatsächlich genau 2 von weit über 30 Displays. Das von meinem aktuellen VPCSE und ein weiteres Sonymodell mit knapp 2500€.

Und bei der Bildbearbeitung merkt man sehr deutlich das IPS-Display, welches auch sehr gut für Spiele geeignet ist (Gothic 3 in FullHD).


Meinem NB habe ich noch den Ram auf 8GB aufgestockt, wenn die Preise für die großen SSD's weiter purzeln gibts noch was Nettes 

Die Hardwareleistung reicht mir für ein NB deutlichst aus und für mehr wie Videobearbeitung und Spiele hab ich nen Tower


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B008ATMYUW/ref=mp_s_a_5?qid=1344458746&sr=8-5

Das dürfte dir reichen denke ich (i7 3610qm, gt650m, 6gb ram)


----------



## cosinus1 (8. August 2012)

Vorweg, bisher hatte ich eigentlich nie im Sinn, das Notebook in der Uni (bzw. bei mir eine Hochschule) zu verwenden. Der Grund für ein Notebook war: ich wollte eigentlich schon länger eins (für z.B. im Urlaub oder auf dem Sofa etc.) und da ich wohl ca. 4 Tage die Woche in einer WG verbringen werde, war das endlich mal ein guter Grund, mir ein Notebook zu kaufen und den sperrigen Tower daheim zu lassen. Da ihr das Thema angestoßen habt: braucht man denn ein Notebook fürs Studium (Wirtschaftsinformatik), damit meine ich IN der Hochschule? Falls ja, hätte ein 15 Zoll Teil überhaupt Platz?

2. Frage: Ausführlich getestet u.a. bei Notebookcheck wurde ja das "Asus N56VZ-S4044V", kostet ca. 1050. Jetzt habe ich noch das "Asus N56VZ-S4066V" entdeckt, welches nur 1000 Euro kostet. Der einzige Unterschied, den ich entdeckt habe, ist die Festplatte. Nur 750GB anstatt 1TB, was mir völlig reicht. Ist das wirklich der einzige Unterschied? So könnte ich bei diesem Modell schon 50 Euro "sparen", da ich sowieso nur 100-200 GB brauche.

3. Frage: Das N56VZ-S4066V gibt es bei Notebooksbilliger.de mit Studentenrabatt 50 Euro billiger. Ist der Laden zu empfehlen?



EDIT: @der pc-nutzer: auf den ersten Blick viel Leistung für wenig Geld aber: vermutlich Qualität (Display, Verarbeitung, Eingabegeräte) "a la Medion" und auch kein Full HD Panel.


----------



## cosinus1 (9. August 2012)

Keiner meldet sich mehr 

Ist so ein USB-LAN Adapter zu empfehlen? Dieser läuft unter Win7 und ich könnte ihn 10km von daheim entfernt kaufen und einfach zurückgeben, falls es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Jes (10. August 2012)

Bin gerade am Durchstöbern - vielleicht kann ich ein, zwei Sachen dazu sagen:

Notebooksbilliger.de ist ein guter, seriöser Laden mit Sitz in Sarstedt (ich studiere momentan in der Nachbarstadt) --> habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ein Notebook in der Uni dürfte bei einem Informatik Studium kein Problem sein (also vom Platz); bei uns sind bis auf einige wenige Seminarräume alle mit ausreichend Platz für 15" ausgestattet.

Generell sind jedoch immer einige PCs in den passenden Vorlesungen vorhanden; ein Notebook wäre eher für das genauere Mitschreiben bei Vorlesungen oder selber Ausprobieren eines Beispiels in Java z.B..


*ich beobachte das hier mal weiter, weil ich mit dem N56VZ liebäugel*


----------



## stadler5 (10. August 2012)

GT650m und BF3 auf FullHD??? aber da musst du schon vieles reduzieren..


----------



## cosinus1 (10. August 2012)

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man eine niedrigere Auflösung (z.B. 1600x900) nimmt? Ich kenne das nur vom PC, wenn man da ein Spiel mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung als die vom Bildschirm laufen lässt, sieht es echt sch**** aus. Da sind die Grafikdetails etc. dann eher zweitrangig. Ist das bei Notebooks anders?


----------

